# My Piano Compositions (New to the Boards)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi, I am new to the boards. I would like to introduce myself through my music and would love to get some feedback on any or all of my compositions. I think the Nocturne I wrote which is on the "Cosmic Uncle EP" is the most classical inspired one of the bunch if you just listen to one. Thanks in advance!

https://nakulanbalasubramaniam.bandcamp.com


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Hi, I am new to the boards. I would like to introduce myself through my music and would love to get some feedback on any or all of my compositions. I think the Nocturne I wrote which is on the "Cosmic Uncle EP" is the most classical inspired one of the bunch if you just listen to one. Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://nakulanbalasubramaniam.bandcamp.com


Welcome to TalkClassical.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Seems the world is awash with composers these days.

I really ought to record a piece I wrote when I was 15 - "Poodle Serenade" - surely someone will like it.

Bah, not much changes over the centuries - composition - it's a dogs life.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Welcome to TalkClassical.


Thanks! Hope you got to enjoy some of my music as well.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

stomanek said:


> Seems the world is awash with composers these days.
> 
> I really ought to record a piece I wrote when I was 15 - "Poodle Serenade" - surely someone will like it.
> 
> Bah, not much changes over the centuries - composition - it's a dogs life.


Sounds overly pessimistic!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

There must be someone here who would be willing to provide some feedback on my music, no?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> There must be someone here who would be willing to provide some feedback on my music, no?


It isn't really classical music. But, good for you for creating your own pieces.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

DaveM said:


> It isn't really classical music. But, good for you for creating your own pieces.


Thanks! No, it isn't really classical music, it's kind of in a genre of it's own but classical is certainly an influence. It's a bit more Avant Gard to be honest.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Well, I composed around 50 piano pieces during 1998/1999, none were good, but that was a starting point and later I had to understand and make the way to my future compositions.

I think you started recently with these compositions. Good, you already started!
Anyway, they still sound too much simplistic and imitative to my ears now. Listening to them I have the impression you do not know the piano repertoire very well. 
I think you MUST study the works of other composers (choose at least 50 classical composers born between 1620 and 1920 and study their so called "best works" - listen the recordings often, and THE MOST IMPORTANT -> READ THE SCORES while listening and ALL THE TIME - even when you are not listening!!!! - most part of people only listen...),
and of course, some Counterpoint and Harmony can make miracles these days... so study books on it (or find a real composition teacher around)

Your piece "Spun" can become a nice piano piece in old style in the future, if you really want to keep this work, think about a really big revision after some study on composition (counterpoint/harmony/form analyze)

I know you probably enjoy your music, so do not feel offended with my comments.
Our taste is always under construction, we just need to keep open-minded for it and explore the past and present in order to create our future.

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thanks! No, it isn't really classical music, it's kind of in a genre of it's own but classical is certainly an influence. It's a bit more Avant Gard to be honest.


Avant Gard today is music for 5 Helicopters and a silent Vuvuzela...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

cimirro said:


> Well, I composed around 50 piano pieces during 1998/1999, none were good, but that was a starting point and later I had to understand and make the way to my future compositions.
> 
> I think you started recently with these compositions. Good, you already started!
> Anyway, they still sound too much simplistic and imitative to my ears now. Listening to them I have the impression you do not know the piano repertoire very well.
> ...


I did not feel offended by reading your comments, in fact you inspired me! I felt like you took my music seriously enough to provide constructive criticism on how to grow as a composer in the future.

You said you found them imitative, who do you feel I'm imitating? I'd be very interested in that information!

I will most likely not throw away any of the tunes that are recorded on these two EPs, because I love them very much and am proud of them. They are simple, but so is Erik Satie's gymnopedie. I believe these pieces are the work of a young composer who is growing.

Thank you for the wonderful feedback you provided, and thanks for listening!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

cimirro said:


> Avant Gard today is music for 5 Helicopters and a silent Vuvuzela...


What genre would you say my music is then?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

How is my technique/performance/execution in your opinion? I recorded these using my yamaha p85 keyboard, btw, they are not on a real piano if you couldn't tell.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't take it to heart get to know this site its all cool. I would say your music (the piece I listened to Cosmic Uncle EP) is Adult Contemporary in style- By the way is the Cosmic Uncle a Frank Zappa reference................


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Don't take it to heart get to know this site its all cool. I would say your music (the piece I listened to Cosmic Uncle EP) is Adult Contemporary in style- By the way is the Cosmic Uncle a Frank Zappa reference................


Did you listen to all the songs on the Cosmic Uncle EP or just the composition "Cosmic Uncle"? I bet you are referring to Zappa's song "Cosmic Debris" and no, it is not a reference to that song or Zappa at all. I was in a band at one point with the name Cosmic Uncle and soon after we broke up, I wrote a song and named it after the band because I had drawn that artwork and wanted to use it as a cover art for my EP. I initially drew it for the band, but since we broke up, it couldn't be used there.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Did you listen to all the songs on the Cosmic Uncle EP or just the composition "Cosmic Uncle"? I bet you are referring to Zappa's song "Cosmic Debris" and no, it is not a reference to that song or Zappa at all. I was in a band at one point with the name Cosmic Uncle and soon after we broke up, I wrote a song and named it after the band because I had drawn that artwork and wanted to use it as a cover art for my EP. I initially drew it for the band, but since we broke up, it couldn't be used there.


Cool, Yeah I was referring to "Cosmic Debris" & "Üncle Meat" = looked like a combo.............


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Cool, Yeah I was referring to "Cosmic Debris" & "Üncle Meat" = looked like a combo.............


I actually really love "Jazz From Hell" and know it's not an easy one to listen to, but to me, it's just really fun. I also really enjoy his album "Francesco Zappa", the music sounds Baroque in style, I believe he was a Baroque composer if I am not mistaken.

Zappa is certainly an influence and idol to me as well!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I actually really love "Jazz From Hell" and know it's not an easy one to listen to, but to me, it's just really fun. I also really enjoy his album "Francesco Zappa", the music sounds Baroque in style, I believe he was a Baroque composer if I am not mistaken.
> 
> Zappa is certainly an influence and idol to me as well!


LOL, yes Francesco Zappa was actually an Italian composer that I think Gail Zappa came across and Frank produced an Album of his music on his synclavier, I much prefer Jazz from Hell..........

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francesco_Zappa


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

I agree it's not really classical but I like it. I want to see what you do next


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

David OByrne said:


> I agree it's not really classical but I like it. I want to see what you do next


Thank you very much for the kind words and for listening! What piece(s) did you listen to, if I may ask?


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thank you very much for the kind words and for listening! What piece(s) did you listen to, if I may ask?


I listened to both EPs


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

David OByrne said:


> I listened to both EPs


That's fantastic! I'm honored that your interest was kept to indulge in both EP albums.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That's fantastic! I'm honored that your interest was kept to indulge in both EP albums.


Well they weren't too long, I liked it. Keep it up. Maybe try some ensemble music in the future?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

David OByrne said:


> Well they weren't too long, I liked it. Keep it up. Maybe try some ensemble music in the future?


That would be fun! I'd have to find performers up to par, though, I need to go to the symphony more often to meet local talent that I'm sure attends such events.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

As a critic of myself, I prefer the "Arra EP" disc. It is a bit more representative of the direction I'm going in, and I like my playing on that album much more. "Cosmic Uncle EP" is good too, I just really love how Arra turned out. My friend recorded Cosmic Uncle and I recorded Arra myself.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice, I'm happy you understand my point.
I always pay attention to composers and aspiring composers, i love music, and I also organize an international composition competition each year.

First of all, If I can give any advice, I think it is better do not try to find a "label" (genre) for your compositions (at any time in your life). We live in a moment where we can do everything we want in music composition.

On a technical view I would say your pieces are sounding like pop piano songs - for an american movie background scene - I can't name composers because I do not know the names of composers who works in such kind of movies soundtracks. I'm sorry.
You repeat the music a lot, so there are not much musical ideas nor any development technique in the pieces. 

If you really want label yourself, maybe you can use names of some pop genres to your compositions. I don't know such names, I never cared about them because normally they are not related to the music, often they are related to the way the musicians are dressed or the text used in their songs. So in media culture your pieces probably already have a "label".

On classical music your pieces are labeled only as "without technique". They do not represent any musical period because they show your lack of knowledge in musical forms/harmony/counterpoint.

By the way, I really can't understand why EddieRUKiddingVarese calls it "Adult Contemporary in style". (I ask myself what would be a Childish Contemporary?... and who are the composers of this Adult Contemporary style?) 

The main problem is: it is not necessary too much musical knowledge to keep this style, you just need to make 3 or 4 beautiful chords (major/minor/aug/dim) and eventually find a "good" selection of 7 notes in any order to call "melody". 
(Maybe this is why most people who listen classical music will keep silent when you ask about their opinion - easily it can sound "too hard" to listen such answer)

Please remember I'm not speaking about the taste of the public today - I'm speaking about the technical elements of the art as the professional worker I'm.
Often I say "Taste is enemy of Art" - So, I prefer do not speak about taste too much.

Yes, the recording sounds like electric keyboard, no doubts
Maybe because of this, the technique sounds like a jazz piano playing, and by the way, the pieces are not technical demanding, so I can't analyze your technique because one can always answer: "No, no, I really wanted to play like this..."
I would need to be in front of you or at least to have the score to make any comments on piano technique.

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

cimirro said:


> Nice, I'm happy you understand my point.
> I always pay attention to composers and aspiring composers, i love music, and I also organize an international composition competition each year.
> 
> First of all, If I can give any advice, I think it is better do not try to find a "label" (genre) for your compositions (at any time in your life). We live in a moment where we can do everything we want in music composition.
> ...


Thanks for the thoughtful critique. I have often thought of my music as pop piano songs as well, so we are not too far off from how we view the music! I admittedly play more from feel than knowledge, so you are right about that as well, I just don't see it as an issue as you have implied it to be.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

cimirro said:


> Nice, I'm happy you understand my point.
> I always pay attention to composers and aspiring composers, i love music, and I also organize an international composition competition each year.
> 
> First of all, If I can give any advice, I think it is better do not try to find a "label" (genre) for your compositions (at any time in your life). We live in a moment where we can do everything we want in music composition.
> ...


The songs are simple, but simple isn't always bad. I don't feel they suffer from being simple, the compositions are indeed enjoyable! As I said before, I think to Erik Satie's Gymnopedie.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I listen to lots of Jazz as well, classical, and artsy pop artists such as Rufus Wainwright or Bella and Sebastian. I think if the common everyday ear heard my music, they would label it classical or jazz depending on the piece, but like you said, genre defining isn't as important and producing something people will enjoy!


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> The songs are simple, but simple isn't always bad. I don't feel they suffer from being simple, the compositions are indeed enjoyable! As I said before, I think to Erik Satie's Gymnopedie.


I understand.
Just remember, Satie wrote "simple" pieces which are much more complex harmonically than yours, he had music and composition classes during his youth and he also have been in the Paris Conservatoire twice. 
(I noticed you probably used the word "Avant Garde" because of his biography, but his music is not Avant Garde now)

As an example: Some people will say "Bill Gates left Harvard before finishing his studies, so I can do my own way too."
Well, It is nice, but I would say to these people: "Good, so first enter in Harvard and then get out, and we speak about it again later"

"A just born baby can not run".
When we start composing is the same, we need to learn how to "walk" before "running", then, when you know the rules of "walking", you can break the rules and "dance", "run", of whatever you want... even leave Harvard.
Before this, you only imitate others "walking", and you will believe you are inventing the wheel (technically speaking) when you do something you never heard (anyway the wheel is done... you just don't know it yet).

Learning rules is not entering in a prison as unfortunately the lazy ones use to say... learning rules is to understand how a prison can be and finding ways to get out of it.

But you will do what you want and everything is ok - don't waste too much time with my comments

Best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

cimirro said:


> I understand.
> Just remember, Satie wrote "simple" pieces which are much more complex harmonically than yours, he had music and composition classes during his youth and he also have been in the Paris Conservatoire twice.
> (I noticed you probably used the word "Avant Garde" because of his biography, but his music is not Avant Garde now)
> 
> ...


You keep saying complexity, in particular, of harmony and counterpoint, is that the ultimate goal, or is expression the ultimate goal? I will take your words and attempt new ideas based on what I learn from looking at scores and listening to different composers masterpieces, certainly, but I don't agree that b/c what I have composed in the past is not "scholarly" enough makes it bad. I'm not sure you are saying it's bad either, but, certainly I can take your words and try new ideas! I am already in the process of writing differently for myself!

Thank you Artur for your time and consideration and critique!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> There must be someone here who would be willing to provide some feedback on my music, no?


sounds like you need a reputable composition teacher who can give you constructive advice.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> You keep saying complexity, in particular, of harmony and counterpoint, is that the ultimate goal, or is expression the ultimate goal? I will take your words and attempt new ideas based on what I learn from looking at scores and listening to different composers masterpieces, certainly, but I don't agree that b/c what I have composed in the past is not "scholarly" enough makes it bad. I'm not sure you are saying it's bad either, but, certainly I can take your words and try new ideas! I am already in the process of writing differently for myself!
> 
> Thank you Artur for your time and consideration and critique!


You are welcome.
But probably there is a misunderstanding, I'm sorry - Just do this last post for you.

I'm not speaking about complexity, I'm speaking about the principles (basic elements) of the art of music.
Counterpoint and harmony is basic for any serious composer (and even the not so serious ones) - it can be complex to the public understand these rules - but I'm speaking with you -> someone who did compose, not someone who just listen.
One thing is being simple, other simplistic. 
So, for a composer who wants to be related to classical music (and even Jazz) your compositions are weak and are not expressing something special - it is just like a music box - sounding "nice" is enough for you?

Our "feelings" also have a kind of "evolution", so as much as your study, more "feelings" you will find in music.
Expression can the ultimate goal, no problems, although not all composers will agree. 
Anyway your music is expressing things only for you and for some public who probably never cared too much about listening the notes (which is quite different of just hearing them). If this is ok for you, that is enough. 
But if you want to be taken seriously as composer you already know what to do.

Your music sounds nice and easy for "taste" - I hope you will be interested in being better than this - because I love the art of music.

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

cimirro said:


> You are welcome.
> But probably there is a misunderstanding, I'm sorry - Just do this last post for you.
> 
> I'm not speaking about complexity, I'm speaking about the principles (basic elements) of the art of music.
> ...


I don't necessarily want to be related to Classical/Jazz, I just want to be related to me. I understand my music isn't too intriguing to the music scholar, but, sounding nice and expressing myself is my ultimate goal. I am in a period of growth right now as a composer, and will certainly take your advice about reading the score while listening to masterpieces of different composers and see what that does for me as a composer!

Thanks again!


----------

